# 25 point add-on - just became a new grandma



## littlestar (Mar 19, 2016)

I just became a first-time grandma to a darling baby girl!  Bought a 25 point add-on direct through Disney in celebration. Could not find anything that small in my use year via resale. I did get 2015 points so that was nice.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 19, 2016)

Congratulations on that new grand baby! And congrats on the add-on! I find I need more points than ever (and I have a decent sized chunk) as my kids have grown and are getting married and starting families. Happy memories together with DVC vacations.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks.  We enjoy treating the kids to DVC stays. It is nice having the DVC points to book a night or two to add on to an RCI weeks exchange or an Interval Getaway, too. My husband's family owns a condo on Indian Rocks Beach and we have treated various family members to a night on Disney property when they drive over to Orlando from the beach. We definitely use the DVC points!


----------



## taterhed (Mar 19, 2016)

Very nice!  

It's very special to hear of new and exciting beginnings!

One of these days, we'll hopefully join that group.  Just not too soon! :ignore:


----------



## Denise L (Mar 19, 2016)

What a nice way to celebrate!  Congratulations!  DVC is a great way to spend time with family and make priceless memories .


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 27, 2016)

Double congratulations!!!  Our first and so far only granddaughter is almost 22 months old.

We all love DVC - my son and dil with the baby also have a 100 pt contract (it was one of many of my wedding gifts to them).  Of course, we are always giving them extra points as well as my other son and dil.  May will be my second trip with my granddaughter - they are the best.  It's like going for the first time all over again.

Enjoy the points and your new grand baby!!!


----------



## icydog (Apr 12, 2016)

*Congratulations!!!*

Congratulations on the wonderful grand baby. Lots of luck to you all!!!


What a way to celebrate by buying a new contract!!!!


----------



## littlestar (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks everybody.  Becoming a grandparent is the absolute best!


----------

